# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Writing  lucid dream research paper for school.

## Barbizzle

Hi! im writing a paper for school for lucid dreaming.  I just made the out line, btu im wokring on it constantly.  Ill post updates on it here.

Thesis:
Lucid dreaming is a rewarding skill that allows you take control of your subconscious which will provide hours of practical and enjoyable experiences. 

5 subtopics and their sub topics

1) What is lucid dreaming compared to normal dreaming?
	-Sleep Cycles
	-Levels of Control
	-Freud/Jung
	-Difference between no control, lucid dreaming, and Lucid Control

2) History of lucid dreaming
	-ancient accounts
	-Frederik van Eeden
	- The 60's
	- Stephen LaBerge

3) Why lucid dream?
	-Adventure and Excitement
	-Social Practice
	-Stopping Nightmares
	-Problem Solving
	-Miscellaneous/Not so Practical

4) Techniques for lucid dreaming
	-MILD
	-WILD
	-WBTB
	-HILD
	-NST
	-FAT
	-VILD
	-Drugs

5) Dream Control
	-Dream Spinning
	-False Awaking
	-Staying Calm
	-Belief
	-Practice

----------


## SteveO10

hi, i was just wondering how your paper turned out and if you could send my a link to it cause i would love to read it...? (:

----------


## Hukif

Sounds good to me, but why add anything beyond WILD and DILD as techniques? VILD falls on WILD and MILD/WBTB are just to increase chances of WILD/DILD depending on how you use them, they are not really induction methods on their own. Plus, it will look more organized to have the main methods and then the sub-ones. Thats just my opiniont though <.<
Also been a while since I last saw you, so it was school. You were a DG before right?
And dream control, the idea of archetypes is getting more people lately, so you might want to add that along with belief.

----------


## SteveO10

have you ever written a paper on lucid dreaming?

----------


## Hukif

This must suck, before barbizzle could post any results DV got hacked. Oh well, hopefully we will hear of the results later on.

----------


## Puffin

7 years!

----------


## Lichi

Are you kidding? I am doing the same thing! The thing is that i'm comparing WILD and MILD and I have to write like 10 pages. But I would love if you keep this updated, it will help me a lot!

----------


## Spyguy

I'm not writing any papers, but I am holding a presentation about this lol. It's for English, we have to hold a presentation of at least 10 minutes about a subject of choice (in English ofcourse  :tongue2: ). Might be able to make use of this setup.

----------


## xxdanxx

You do realise, 7 years gravedig...

----------


## Spyguy

Why do people keep responding to such old threads, they aren't exactly on top and I always fall for it D:

----------


## Hukif

lmao, I thought this was new... checked last reply and totally forgot to check OP "feels really dumb"
Well, better start paying more attention <.<

----------


## Barbizzle

Wow, hi everyone.  Well, my junior high school research paper went very well if anyone wants to know, haha.  I loved writing it and if I remember correctly I got the highest score in the school for it.  I wish I still had the paper, but that was 7 years ago and it has been lost a long time.  My paper ended up even being more in-depth then this original outline I think as that was my first draft.  I cannot believe it took 7 years for people to reply to my post!  Talk about waiting  :wink2:

----------


## Spyguy

> Wow, hi everyone.  Well, my junior high school research paper went very well if anyone wants to know, haha.  I loved writing it and if I remember correctly I got the highest score in the school for it.  I wish I still had the paper, but that was 7 years ago and it has been lost a long time.  My paper ended up even being more in-depth then this original outline I think as that was my first draft.  I cannot believe it took 7 years for people to reply to my post!  Talk about waiting



Im surprised you are here to react at all :O Glad to hear it worked out well, even without any replies. How dare they not react to you back in '05  :tongue2:

----------


## fOrceez

Was going to close this thread but seeing as the OP is still here.. hi! 
I'm actually doing a similar research paper on the social influences of dreaming and lucid dreaming as a major part of my course for my senior year of high school. Is there any advice you could share, Barbizzle?

----------


## Barbizzle

Hi fOroeez!  Your paper sounds interesting.  When I wrote my paper I think it was successful because I really tried to answer WHY anyone would want to lucid dream.  It takes alot of work and may be hard to even believe in.  By discussing self growth, spirituality, entertainment and even it's value as skill to meet new people with, readers seemed to be more receptive to the topic.  Other then that, write with passion and other will feel it.  Good Luck!  :smiley:

----------


## fOrceez

Thanks for that, Barbizzle ::D:  I'm focusing most of my questions for things that I can put into an interview, i.e. "How have dreams/lucid dreams affected your daily life?"

----------


## Dakonda41

Holy shit this might be a contender for biggest necropost I've ever seen. But it's also probably the most interesting especially since the OP is still here! Wow...

----------


## lucidboy

Hah well people have taken interest again, why should we care if its a necropost! Although 7 years is a pretty long time lol
I very recently did the same thing and wrote a research paper on LD for my college English class. 
It was interesting that during the two months i was writing the paper, i had more lucid dreams than i have ever had in my life, and also had the most meaningful and beautiful dreams i have had in my life.
It started as a research paper to attempt to answer the question of why we dream, and ended with my personal beliefs on the meaning of life, and how my dreams have brought me to these beliefs.
I love sharing my essay with others, but ironically have not yet had the opportunity to do so with other lucid dreamers! So if anyone would like to read mine please message me!

----------


## Spyguy

It's interesting to see how eager LD'ers are to do essays/presentations about just this subject.

----------


## lucidboy

Yes i jumped at the opportunity, and convinced my teacher to let me go over the 10 page limit. I ended up writing 24 =P

----------


## lily

> Yes i jumped at the opportunity, and convinced my teacher to let me go over the 10 page limit. I ended up writing 24 =P



holy crap!

I would love to see some of these papers you guys have written.  :smiley: 

I'm not sure how I feel about 24 pages of it, though.

----------


## Barbizzle

> Yes i jumped at the opportunity, and convinced my teacher to let me go over the 10 page limit. I ended up writing 24 =P



That's what happened to me too!  ::D:

----------

